# Whole Chicken for Beginners



## snickerdoodle (Oct 22, 2010)

Hi all,

We're on a tight budget the next couple weeks and our grocer has whole chickens on sale for .79/lb.  I've never bought a whole chicken before and I'm a terrible butcher   What do you think would be the easiest way for me to prepare it?  My husband refuses to eat chicken off the bone so I'll need to address that... you all are so helpful, thanks in advance!!


----------



## joesfolk (Oct 22, 2010)

I suggest roasting the chicken and then cutting the meat off the bone.  Since you are on a tight budget you might want to simmer the carcass and then removing the last bits of meat from the bone to make soup.  You will be amazed at the amount of meat that is left on the bone.  But be sure to simmer and not boil the carcass.  You'll get much more flavor from the bones this way.  If you feel you must cut the bird up before hand I'm sure you can google directions and probably find a video that will tell you how to do it easier than any of us can type it out.  Hope this helps... try googling "How to debone a chicken."


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 22, 2010)

Look for help in a cookbook on deboning a chicken.  It's really easy!


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 22, 2010)

The easiest would be to roast it whole and carve it into a platter like you would for a Thanksgiving turkey.

That's a lot easier than trying to debone a whole raw chicken.


----------



## joesfolk (Oct 22, 2010)

I hope I have done this right.  Here is where you will find a video to debone a chicken.  I warn you there is a commercial first.

How To Debone a Chicken | Cooking Basics | Howcast.com


----------



## snickerdoodle (Oct 22, 2010)

Wow thanks for the quick replies!  I've watched 3 videos now and it doesn't look so bad.  But given that I'm badly in need of a new chef knife and I don't have much counter space, I think I'll just roast it then carve the meat off and use the carcass for soup/stock.  Now... I know roasting is super simple but I think I'll be browsing for ways to season it... thank you all so much!!  If you're inclined to share your favorite way of seasoning, I'll be checking back...

Happy Friday everyone!!


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 22, 2010)

snickerdoodle said:


> ...If you're inclined to share your favorite way of seasoning, I'll be checking back...
> 
> Happy Friday everyone!!



You really don't have to season at all.  

Seasoning the skin flavors the skin but does little for the meat.  If you like, you can soften some butter and blend in some seasonings like garlic, sage, etc and spread it under the skin.

Some like to put citrus (lemon, lime, orange) slices in the cavity.  I don't.  I like the taste of the chicken to stand out.


----------



## snickerdoodle (Oct 22, 2010)

Does it matter where I pierce the skin to get the buttery goodness in there?  Hubs will prefer some added flavor I think.  Thanks!


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 22, 2010)

snickerdoodle said:


> Does it matter where I pierce the skin to get the buttery goodness in there?  Hubs will prefer some added flavor I think.  Thanks!





You don't pierce the skin, you lift it up and slide your hand under the skin to spread the butter.  You can usually do this at the cavity where the skin isn't attached to anything.  Then you have to work your hand around under the skin to cover all the breast meat.


----------



## snickerdoodle (Oct 22, 2010)

Thanks!  I'm glad I asked LOL


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 22, 2010)

You're welcome


----------



## Hammster (Oct 22, 2010)

Something that's also fun to do with whole chicken is to lay whole herb leaves under the skin. Instead of spreading herb infused butter, just lay some whole herbs (sage leaves really work well) in a nice pattern under the skin of the breast. As the bird cooks and the fat renders from under the breast, the leaves will show through. Makes a very nice presentation.
What is it that you DH doesn't care for regarding the bone in the meat?

Oh, Chicken stock with the carcass. It'll be wonderful! Be prepared for it to gel up nicely once you refrigerate it too.


----------



## taxlady (Oct 22, 2010)

To get a really moist breast on a roast chicken, I follow the instructions in the 1997 _Joy of Cooking_ for "Turned Roasted Chicken".

After seasoning and buttering in the manner you prefer:

Oven at 400 F. Turn the bird on its side - a leg is facing up. Use a V shaped rack or balls of foil to balance the bird. Roast it for 25 minutes for the first 4 pounds + 3 minutes for each extra pound. Use paper towels or silcone oven minutes to grab the bird on two sides and turn it on its other side and continue roasting for the same amount of time. Turn it breast side up for the last 15-30 minutes.

You don't end up with a chicken that has a soggy back and dry breasts. The juices sink through the bird in one direction and then back, instead of pooling. The top and bottom of the oven are hottest, so the legs get most of the heat. Then at the end, the breast gets nicely browned.


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 22, 2010)

I struggled with getting a perfect roast chicken for a long time before I got it right.  

First I cut the skin between the leg and breast and spread the legs away from the body.  This ensures the heat gets into the joint so it cooks properly.  I place the chicken on a pan and put it into a 450F oven feet first as the back of the oven is hotter than the door side.  
This ensures that all parts of the chicken cook to doneness at the same time.  

The real and overriding key to moist chicken is to not overcook it.  Take it out of the oven and let it rest when the thickest part of the breast is at 160 F.

We each have our preferred methods.  This one works for me.

BTW, if I'm in a hurry, I cut the chicken in half, removing the backbone, and roast it at 400F.


----------



## Kayelle (Oct 22, 2010)

I haven't messed with a traditional roast chicken in years, since I discovered "beer can chicken" with the oven method. I finally bought a holder made for the can and the chicken, and I often use wine in an empty can, instead of beer.  I carve the chicken while it's still in the standing position, and that eliminates the trick of getting that hot chicky off the can.  I personally think it's the best way, for the most delicious succulent chicken ever! 
Just my 2 cents.


----------



## yourstrulyewalani (Oct 22, 2010)

I just roasted my first chicken last week and I did it again this week.  Both times it turned out good and juicy even though I chose to truss it. I like to roast the bird and then take the meat off.  It beats deboning a raw chicken with bone fragments everywhere and the extra labor of chopping pieces off.

I'm making my first chicken stock this weekend...


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Oct 23, 2010)

Andy absolutely nailed it.  Cook at a  high temp of around 450.  It really doesn't affect the quality, but the bird gets done quicker.  Rub the skin with oil or butter and lightly salt.  Place on a rack, in a roasting pan and place a meat thermometer in the thickest part of the breast, but not touching the bone or joint with the tip.  Cook to betwee 155 and 160' F.  Remove and let rest for 10 to 15 minutes before carving.  

There are several ways to add extra flavor to the meat, and basting and seasoning the outside won't do anything to flavor the meat.  Methods that do add flavor are: 
1. Place aromatics such as thin onion slices, or herb leaves under the skin before roasting.
2. Place compound butters under the skin before roasting.
3. Inject the bird with a flavorful broth and let sit for an hour or so before roasting.
4. Brine the whole bird in a solution of water, salt, sugar, and seasonings before roasting.  The bird should be brined for several hours, or overnight.
5. Poke small slits into the breast meat with a paring knive and stuff uncooked bacon pieces (these are called lardoons) into the meat before roasting.

Flavors that will enhance the skin:
Sage
Rosemary
Thyme
Salt
granulated onion powder
granulated garlic powder
black pepper
Paprika
Soy Sauce

Rubs that go wonderfully on roasted chicken:
1. mix 1/2 cup brown sugar with 1 tbs chili powder, 1 tsp each onion and garlic powder, and 1/2 tsp. salt, 1/2 tsp liquid smoke.

2. mix together 1/2 cup white sugar, 2 tbs lime juice, minced hot peppers, 2 tbs. minced, fresh cilantro

3. 1 tsp each, oregano, sweet basil, rosemary. thyme, plus 1/2 tsp. each of granulated garlic, granulated onion, plus 1 1/2 tbs. grated parmesan cheese

Glazes:
1. Teryaki glaze made from brown sugar, vinager, soy sauce, onion, garlic, and 5 spice powder

2. Honey mustard - honey, a little mustard, water to thin so that it can be brushed on every 15 minutes or so while the bird is roasting.

3. Orange glaze made with orange juice, garlic, paprika, and onion.

4. Barbecue sauce - brown sugar, a bit of soy sauce, chili powder, a touch of tomato paste, 1/4 tsp. liquid smoke, (optionally - cayenne (red) pepper) eough water to disssolve the sugar and make a glaze.

5. Pineapple glaze - 1 can crushed pineapple, 1/2 cup brown sugar, 1 tsp each onion and garlic powder, a small dash of Chinese 5-spice powder, 1/8 tsp. ground ginger, 3 tbs. soy sauce (this can be truned into a sauce byu thickening with a cornstarch slurry.

Note: sugary rubs should be added during the last 15 minutes of roasting time to avoid burning the sugar.  If you want to infuse the meat with the flavor of barbecue sauce, or a sugar-based rub, massage the rub onto the chicken skin and braise the chicken rather than roasting it, or steam it in a roaster with a lid, or in a sealed roasting bag.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 23, 2010)

Goodweed of the North said:


> Andy absolutely nailed it. Cook at a high temp of around 450. It really doesn't affect the quality, but the bird gets done quicker. Rub the skin with oil or butter and lightly salt. Place on a rack, in a roasting pan and place a meat thermometer in the thickest part of the breast, but not touching the bone or joint with the tip. Cook to betwee 155 and 160' F. Remove and let rest for 10 to 15 minutes before carving.


 
I just copied and pasted that post into a document titled: 
"Goodweed’s Chicken Primer" in my collection.  Thanks!!!


----------



## Kayelle (Oct 23, 2010)

Great post GW, but I think you left an important 6th method to this list.......



> There are several ways to add extra flavor to the meat, and basting and  seasoning the outside won't do anything to flavor the meat.  Methods  that do add flavor are:
> 1. Place aromatics such as thin onion slices, or herb leaves under the skin before roasting.
> 2. Place compound butters under the skin before roasting.
> 3. Inject the bird with a flavorful broth and let sit for an hour or so before roasting.
> ...



The #6 way would be....
Stuff the cavity of the bird with pieces of lemon, onion, garlic, and/or fresh herbs of your choice, to impart flavor throughout the bird. 
(my favorite way, by the way)

As usual, a very helpful post, GW !!


----------



## snickerdoodle (Oct 23, 2010)

As always, an overabundance of information!!  This place is so awesome!  I'll be roasting it tomorrow for our dinner.  I'm excited!  I'll definitely post a follow up to let you all know how your coaching panned out (pun intended lol).  GW, the rubs and glazes sound delightful... I can't make up my mind on which one to use.  And taxlady, thanks for the Joy of Cooking pointers, it makes a lot of sense.  Hammster, not sure what it is about meat on the bone that hubs doesn't like.  I think what he particularly dislikes is seeing any sort of connective tissue, which I'm not a fan of either.  On making the stock, I've done it several times with scraps from chicken leg quarters and I've been very pleased with the end result.  Hoping that using the WHOLE carcass will yield even tastier results   Thanks again to everyone who has replied... cheers!


----------



## Claire (Oct 25, 2010)

To get good seasoning into a chicken (or any other poultry) you are roasting whole, cut a lemon in half and stuff into the cavity, along with a head of garlic, broken up (don't need to peel), and whatever herbs you have on hand. You can throw a chile pepper in there as well, if you like.  The seasonings will permeate the meat much more than anything your rub on the skin.  Discard most of the seasonings when you carve the bird, unless you're a garlic lover.  If the latter, put the cloves on a small bowl or platter, and smear on chunks of bread.


----------



## pamspies (Oct 25, 2010)

snickerdoodle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> We're on a tight budget the next couple weeks and our grocer has whole chickens on sale for .79/lb.  I've never bought a whole chicken before and I'm a terrible butcher   What do you think would be the easiest way for me to prepare it?  My husband refuses to eat chicken off the bone so I'll need to address that... you all are so helpful, thanks in advance!!



Check out this great slide show of how to bone a chicken. It makes it really easy
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jn2AsUWGows

Pamspies


----------



## snickerdoodle (Oct 25, 2010)

Success!!  I stuffed the cavity with what I had: onions, celery and garlic.  I mixed up some honey butter and tossed in some dried thyme and rosemary and did my best to spread it under the skin.  I followed Andy's roasting tips and I cut the skin at the legs and put the bird in feet first at 425 degrees.  I don't even have a thermometer and the thing was cooked perfectly and very juicy.  I covered it with foil and took it off for the last 15 mins of cooking... the skin got crispy fast so I'm glad I used the foil.  Thanks to all!


----------



## Kayelle (Oct 25, 2010)

snickerdoodle said:


> Success!!  I stuffed the cavity with what I had: onions, celery and garlic.  I mixed up some honey butter and tossed in some dried thyme and rosemary and did my best to spread it under the skin.  I followed Andy's roasting tips and I cut the skin at the legs and put the bird in feet first at 425 degrees.  I don't even have a thermometer and the thing was cooked perfectly and very juicy.  I covered it with foil and took it off for the last 15 mins of cooking... the skin got crispy fast so I'm glad I used the foil.  Thanks to all!



_*Thanks so much for the report, snickerdoodle.  We all love helping folks, and it means a lot to us to hear reports.  Glad it worked out for you.  Was your family impressed?*_


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 25, 2010)

snickerdoodle said:


> Success!!  I stuffed the cavity with what I had: onions, celery and garlic.  I mixed up some honey butter and tossed in some dried thyme and rosemary and did my best to spread it under the skin.  I followed Andy's roasting tips and I cut the skin at the legs and put the bird in feet first at 425 degrees.  I don't even have a thermometer and the thing was cooked perfectly and very juicy.  I covered it with foil and took it off for the last 15 mins of cooking... the skin got crispy fast so I'm glad I used the foil.  Thanks to all!



Glad it all worked out well.  Now you're a pro!


----------



## snickerdoodle (Oct 25, 2010)

Dh liked it!  Although, he was thoroughly disgusted when I was bagging up the carcass for later use LOL


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 25, 2010)

snickerdoodle said:


> Success!!


 
That's great Snickerdoodle!


----------



## snickerdoodle (Nov 13, 2010)

OK since I'm still new at whole chickens I have another question...

Last time I roasted the chicken I bought a disposable foil roasting pan to do it, worked great.  This time, I couldn't justify spending the $2.50 on the pan.  I don't own a roasting pan.  However, I have a large crock pot (the crockery insert part) that looks suitable but I'm not sure if it's a good idea... thoughts??  I'm only looking to cook the chicken, not dress it up and make it fancy.  I'll just be picking the meat off the carcass for use in other dishes.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 13, 2010)

snickerdoodle said:


> OK since I'm still new at whole chickens I have another question...
> 
> Last time I roasted the chicken I bought a disposable foil roasting pan to do it, worked great.  This time, I couldn't justify spending the $2.50 on the pan.  I don't own a roasting pan.  However, I have a large crock pot (the crockery insert part) that looks suitable but I'm not sure if it's a good idea... thoughts??  I'm only looking to cook the chicken, not dress it up and make it fancy.  I'll just be picking the meat off the carcass for use in other dishes.  Thanks in advance!




I use a 13x9 baking pan to roast chickens.  It has 1" high sides - basically a cookie sheet.  Line it with foil for easy clean up and go for it.


----------



## Claire (Nov 13, 2010)

For this purpose, your crock pot is perfect.  It isn't a roasted chicken, and the skin is useless (to me).  It is what when I was a kid was called a stewed chicken.  Put as much onion, garlic, thyme, sage, celery, garlic as you can squeeze around the chicken, as well as in the cavity.  If you have a large crock pot, fill the rest of the space with chunks of carrot and potato.  Cover with water.  Then cook according to your pot instructions.  You don't want the water to boil, just simmer all day, below a boil.  Pull out the bird, strain the liquid.  When cool enough, remove the meat from the carcass _et voila!_  You have the makings for hundreds of recipes, or just serve with the potatoes and carrots.  This is such a great base for anything from comfort food (chicken pot pie, tetrazzini, chicken noodle soup) to the exotic (curries, stir fries) to sandwiches.


----------



## tinlizzie (Nov 13, 2010)

I've cooked a lot of chicken over the years and should probably know this already, but when cooking it in a crock pot as Claire describes, does it matter whether the chicken you buy is a roaster, stewer, or even a young fryer?  I generally buy the one that's on sale....


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 13, 2010)

It shouldn't matter.  The difference in those you listed is basically just size.


----------



## snickerdoodle (Nov 13, 2010)

Hmmm... I'm thinking about using the 13 x 9 now instead.  Had I gotten an earlier start to it, I would have gone the crock pot route but here it is almost 3:00 and this chicken needs to be ready for dinner.  Just to clarify, I was originally asking if putting my crock pot insert in the oven would be a good idea or not.  Only thing with using the 13 x 9 is I'll have to make more of an aluminum foil tent to cover the chicken.  Last time the skin browned and almost burned during the last 20 mins of cooking when I removed the foil from the roasting pan.  Thank you all for your input!!!


----------



## tinlizzie (Nov 13, 2010)

Thanks, Andy.  One less thing to wonder about at the meat counter.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 13, 2010)

snickerdoodle said:


> Hmmm... I'm thinking about using the 13 x 9 now instead. Had I gotten an earlier start to it, I would have gone the crock pot route but here it is almost 3:00 and this chicken needs to be ready for dinner. Just to clarify, I was originally asking if putting my crock pot insert in the oven would be a good idea or not. Only thing with using the 13 x 9 is I'll have to make more of an aluminum foil tent to cover the chicken. Last time the skin browned and almost burned during the last 20 mins of cooking when I removed the foil from the roasting pan. Thank you all for your input!!!


 
Sorry, Snickerdoodle, I'm don't know if you can put the crock in the oven.  Not sure it could handle the heat without cracking.


----------



## jengen (Nov 13, 2010)

if you are just picking the meat off I suggest you boil the chicken with seasonings. that way you get stock plus the chicken meat. Oven roasting bags are awesome and keeps chicken tender, and that hard to do.


----------



## Zhizara (Nov 13, 2010)

jengen said:


> if you are just picking the meat off I suggest you boil the chicken with seasonings. that way you get stock plus the chicken meat. Oven roasting bags are awesome and keeps chicken tender, and that hard to do.



I agree.  This is the easiest way to get the meat off, plus you get all that lovely stock to use.  I do it this way with frozen chicken thighs or drumsticks.  An hour will get 'er done.


----------



## snickerdoodle (Nov 14, 2010)

jengen said:


> if you are just picking the meat off I suggest you boil the chicken with seasonings. that way you get stock plus the chicken meat. Oven roasting bags are awesome and keeps chicken tender, and that hard to do.



Are you saying to boil the chicken while in a roasting bag?  Forgive my ignorance   I had forgotten all about roasting bags.  When I did the chicken last night, the juices were boiling and spitting out of the pan resulting in smoke and a stinky home   I had it slightly covered by foil but the foil was more of a shield, not offering full coverage of the chicken.  Next time I'll make sure I either use a roasting bag or a deeper roasting pan so I can cover it completely with foil.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Nov 15, 2010)

I can not bring myself to boil a chicken.  The flavor of the meat just goes into the broth.  Tender, and supremely juicy, perfect chicken is so easy to do in the oven.  Simply clean and dry the bird inside and out.  Rub a bit of oil or butter on the skin.  Preheat the oven to 400' F. to 425' F.  Put the chicken on a rack, and into a shallow roasting pan.  Place a meat thermometer into the thickest part of the breast so that the tip is near the leg joint, but not touching the bone.  Lightly salt the bird inside and out and place into the oven.  Cook for about 12 minutes per pound.  Check the meat thermometer and remove the bird to a platter when the thermometer reads 155' F.  Let sit for 15 minutes.  Carve by removing the whole breasts from the carcass and slice against the meat grain.  Remove the legs and wings.  You can carve the meat from the back if you desire, or leave it on the carcass for soups.

You will be amazed at how good the chicken is.  Also, there is a difference between a roasting, stewing, and fryer chicken.  The roaster is a young but full sized bird, while a stewing chicken is an older bird with more flavor, but fairly tough meat.  A fryer is younger and slightly smaller than a roaster so that the meat will cook all the way through when frying before the outside is badly overcooked.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## tinlizzie (Nov 15, 2010)

Thanks for the interesting post, Goodweed.  That sure sounds good.  Hmmm. Mayhap I should rethink my TG turkey and instead roast two chickens.  Then I could snitch the four 'oysters' and who would know.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Nov 15, 2010)

tinlizzie said:


> Thanks for the interesting post, Goodweed.  That sure sounds good.  Hmmm. Mayhap I should rethink my TG turkey and instead roast two chickens.  Then I could snitch the four 'oysters' and who would know.



Ah yes, the oysters.  I used to reserve them for myself and my Sprout, as she really appreciated them.  The rest of the crew really didn't care about them.  It was our special daddy/daughter thing.  

I will be seeing her this Thanksgiving as we are traveling to her home for the holiday.  I hope she shares this tradition with her husband.  I just hope he appreciates the significance.

And turkeys are cooked the same way as the turkey, to 155' and rest for twenty minutes before carving.  Again, the meat is wonderful when cooked that way.  Try roasting your turkey to temperature in a 450' oven.  It will still be juicy and wonderful, but with a great, crispy skin.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## taxlady (Nov 15, 2010)

tinlizzie said:


> Thanks for the interesting post, Goodweed.  That sure sounds good.  Hmmm. Mayhap I should rethink my TG turkey and instead roast two chickens.  Then I could snitch the four 'oysters' and who would know.



Okay, what are the oysters?

I know what prairie oysters are, but hens don't have those and the only male chickens I have eaten were capons and they don't have them either.


----------



## joesfolk (Nov 15, 2010)

I believe the oysters are little "globs" of meat generally attached to an indentation in the bones, that are kind of round shaped and that don't usually pull away from the chicken when the legs  are removed. They are yummy little things. I guess for most chickens they will be about the size of half a walnut. Hope this helps.

Here, I copied this from Wikipedia, I hope that is okay.  The small darker portion is the oyster.


 


Position of the oysters in a chicken



 


Chicken Oysters


*Oysters* are two small, round pieces of dark meat on the back of poultry near the thigh[1]. Some regard the "oyster meat" to be the most flavorful and tender part of the bird, while others dislike the taste and texture.
Compared to dark meat found in other parts of the bird, the oyster meat has a somewhat firm/taut texture which gives it a distinct mouth feel.


----------



## taxlady (Nov 15, 2010)

joesfolk said:


> I believe the oysters are little "globs" of meat generally attached to an indentation in the bones, that are kind of round shaped and that don't usually pull away from the chicken when the legs  are removed. They are yummy little things. I guess for most chickens they will be about the size of half a walnut. Hope this helps.
> 
> ...



Oh those, on the back. I get those, my DH doesn't like dark meat. I don't think he knows they exist


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 16, 2010)

taxlady said:


> Oh those, on the back. I get those, my DH doesn't like dark meat. I don't think he knows they exist


 
Neither does mine...and I haven't enlightened him...


----------

